

Telegraph erects Paywall - concerto
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/subscriptions/mobile/

======
concerto
The email they sent out said:

Today, we are introducing subscriptions to the Telegraph website.

As a registered user of the Telegraph website, you can continue to enjoy free
access up to a limit of 20 articles per month without subscribing. Once you
have reached this limit, you will now be invited to choose one of our
subscription packages, which have been designed to suit your reading
preferences.

------
DanBC
I'm pleased they've come up with a sensible price. £2 per month seems good,
perhaps a bit cheap. Weirdly they also offer apps and access in a digital pack
for £10 per month.

Newspapers need to offer online only subscriptions. (and that needs to get me
through the paywall or allow me to turn ads off).

~~~
concerto
I always wonder with paywalls if they would be better leaving the news for
free and charging for the opinion and unique content, as there are always
going to be free places to get access to the news.

